# Some doubts in VC++



## sakumar79 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,
   I am working in VC++ to develop a program... The objective of the program is to take a chosen geometry with some properties like area, width, depth (input) and verify if it is okay for use in defined scenario (also input). Now, this part I have got to work.

  From here, I want to select geometry from an array of available geometry which best suits the defined scenario (ie, has lowest cost or area). The list of geometry available in the market is quite large and likely to change once in a while. Hence, I want to keep this data in a database/spreadsheet and access it during execution.

1. Which is best suited database for programming with VC++?
2. Which is best suited algorithm for finding geometry with least area which also satisfies certain criteria (found through a function that returns a boolean value).

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bump...

Arun


----------



## sakumar79 (May 20, 2010)

Another bump after 2 months... Any help will be appreciated... Thanks in advance...

Arun


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 23, 2010)

Woah.

My first post here after a loooooooooong time!

My preferred database is SQLite  Very small overhead on the prog, like 50 KB, extremely small & compact databases, and extremely famous, used by firefox & chrome. And free, of course 

I dunno about the algorithm, although I suspect you'll need to write your own. Try posting your question at MathOverflow.net


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

you can easily connect to SQL server form VC++ and is the largely used dbms for .net and windows native coding.

i am not sure about your 2nd question. sorry.


----------

